# Slice with driver, straight with irons



## goalieman24

I have no problem hitting irons straight. Although they may be off target at times, the ball flight is straight.
I have a hard time however keeping the driver straight(also woods and hybrid). Most of my tee shots slice if I try and hit it with any kind of power.
I'm beginning to play par 4's under 350yds with a 3 or 4 iron off the tee.

Any remedies?


----------



## Fourputt

goalieman24 said:


> I have no problem hitting irons straight. Although they may be off target at times, the ball flight is straight.
> I have a hard time however keeping the driver straight(also woods and hybrid). Most of my tee shots slice if I try and hit it with any kind of power.
> I'm beginning to play par 4's under 350yds with a 3 or 4 iron off the tee.
> 
> Any remedies?



There are a lot of swing faults that can cause a slice, and without knowing anything about you or your swing, It's pretty much impossible to say why you are doing it. A slice is caused by an outside to inside swing path in the impact zone, with a square or open club face. But there are several ways to get to that point, and I really can't even make a guess as to what you might be doing. :dunno:


----------



## kuya51

I went to the range last night and I'm the opposite. Hit my driver well and also my 4 wood. Felt great. Irons were difficult for some strange reason.


----------



## 300Yards

I have been watching swings closely, and there a few things I noticed people do that can cause a slice.

1.) The hips don't clear.
2.)The weight shift is strained, or not completed.

Both of these together, cause an out to in swingpath, with an openface, causing a slice. I have noticed that people who do this, usually have too wide of a stance. So try this and tell me if it helps, as I can't test it myself:

Use a narrower stance at address. Make sure your feet aren't much past your shoulders. The insdie of your feet, should be lined up with the outside of your shoulder. It will feel uncomfortable, but I swear it works. Also, try not to start your downswing, until you hips are clear, and your weight shift is almost complete. This causes you to create more lag, and have a better swingpath with an open face.

Of course, there are many causes of slicing, but I just thought I would throw that out there, and see what everyone thinks about my idea. Fourputt is right though, without seeing the swing, we can't say for sure.


----------



## Surtees

300Yards said:


> 1.) The hips don't clear.



What do you mean by this?


----------



## 300Yards

The hips don't "open", and that means that you aren't rotating enough. The downswing should statr with a simultaneous weight shift, and twisting of the hips to the left. If you don't do this, when you start your downswing, you end up "casting", and get a poor weight shift, and hit a slice due to an open club face.


----------



## zaphod

Before you look at swing changes have a buddy look at your setup,stance, grip, etc with your iron setup then your driver. It may be there.If not look further.

When I get in a funk with driver I goto range and hit some clean 8 irons. Then hit a few drivers with the same tempo etc. If not good go backto 8 iron and repeat.

Good luck


----------



## mkoreiwo

I play in an indoor sim in the winter, and it helps me work on my swing - the sim gives you the path, SS, ball speed, and where on the face (toe/heel) you hit it. I found that occasionally I'd have days where my path was fine, but my clubface was open. After mulling it over and looking at possibilities, I found that I wasn't making a full shoulder turn on my backswing, and I believe it was causing my arms to wind up stuck behind me as I came through the ball. I believe this to be the case because I began to focus on my turn, and that cured my slicing.... Perhaps this may help you - or not - but it's a thought....


----------



## cbwheeler

Tell us this. Is is actually a slice are you experiencing, or does your ball start off straight, then fade off to the right, or perhaps starts right and stays right?

If your irons go straight, you are probably not coming from the outside too much, however it is a possibility. There is a tendency to overswing with longer clubs, which causes what is called a "cast" or the wrists uncocking too early which causes the clubhead to come from the outside. Usually you make a subconscious correction when this happens and open the clubface.

That's what causes those ugly open faced push slices. This is probably what is happening to you.

When you are at the range again, focus on swinging smooth with your driver and minimizng your hand action through the ball. Then once you get the ball going straight, add your hand action back in, making sure you are releasing as the grip of the club is pointing at the ball, not the ground behind you. If you do this, there is no way you are going to come from the outside.


----------

